# Does Any Of You Guys Own The Orange 3077?



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

How do you like it? It's growing on me FAST, but right now I don't have the funds for a new one. If you own one, please post some pics to drool over!!

Cheers!


----------



## thereaper101 (Sep 26, 2006)

trumpetera said:


> How do you like it? It's growing on me FAST, but right now I don't have the funds for a new one. If you own one, please post some pics to drool over!!
> 
> Cheers!


Don`t drool too much, it`s only 200m WR









one of the most accurate auto`s I own, Would like it if the sides of the case were brushed instead of polished










Nick


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

thereaper101 said:


> trumpetera said:
> 
> 
> > How do you like it? It's growing on me FAST, but right now I don't have the funds for a new one. If you own one, please post some pics to drool over!!
> ...


(Wiping my mouth)







Ben away on tour, so excuse the late reply!

I think I have to start saving up for one! My black faced 3077 is by far MY most accurate watch, +1-2 secs/24 hrs wich I think is FANTASTIC!

Knowing the "normal" rate of 2824-2 leads me to believe that our host has something to do wit it!

Cheers and thanks for the pic!


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm sure Roy has something to do with it. My New M4 is running virtually as accurately as my quartz clock


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

I've just finished painting and wallpapering a room in the house, and my wife said I get 3000 sek to buy a watch for (I know-wait till they bribe!

) instead of having "professionals" do it for 20000sek!

Maybe.......!


----------

